# Beretta Model 74 Grips wanted.



## Chaoslooter (Jun 17, 2014)

I am in need of grips for a Beretta Model 74 target.Either plastic or wood will do.I understand that
model 73,76,or 101 will work also.(perhaps a Beretta Guru can verify this for me.)I can pay by 
Visa,Paypal,or Postal money order.Thanks for any input,or leads as to where I can find some.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Check eBay.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty pricey, but here ya go: Beretta Factory Model 73 74 74 .22LR Target Grips : Pistol Grips at GunBroker.com


----------

